# Dec 4th Wachusett Night League Kick-off Party



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2013)

Who's going? I'll be there.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2013)

Wish I could be there.....


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in the final five weeks of baby countdown here.  I would love to try racing sometime though.... looks like fun. Does Cheese compete in that as well?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheese does, though he's on another night than I am. This is just the kick-off party so there's no skiing unless you get out on the mtn ahead of time.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 26, 2013)

In for the party and every Wednesday night race after that!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 2, 2013)

Last minute work travel so I'm OUT for the party. Grrr!


----------

